# New Outback



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

was thinking of tradeing in my 2007 only used 4x outback 25rss for a 2008 outback 28 rs-ds any thought is it worth the trouble and how much do you think ill lose on my 25rss...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

May I ask why you want to move up? To answer your question, you are gonna lose a bunch trading in a one-year-old OB for a new one, or that's the general rule. Doesn't matter how well maintained, how little you used it, it's been TITLED, so it's used, and that's gonna depreciate it. Been there, done that, probably fixing to do it again!!








Darlene


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

sgalady said:


> May I ask why you want to move up? To answer your question, you are gonna lose a bunch trading in a one-year-old OB for a new one, or that's the general rule. Doesn't matter how well maintained, how little you used it, it's been TITLED, so it's used, and that's gonna depreciate it. Been there, done that, probably fixing to do it again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well my thoughts were that i like the idea of the quad bunks seems like my daughter brings a freind everytime now and the extra bunks could be used to put their stuff on s i dont trip on it going out the door as well as i like the u shaped dinnete looks like it will fit more people plus when ffolded down appears that it would be a larger bed for someone not sure but i hope my currunt tow vechicle can pull it im running a 2000 ford excursion with 7.3 deisel and prodigy and equalizer hitch...not sure if ill have a problem/??


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you'll be fine pulling a 28RSDS.

We traded in our not-quite 1 year old 23RS for a 28RSDS and have been very happy with our decision. Ok, my decision.....

The bunks will certainly come in handy for holding extra stuff, and the U-shaped dinette makes into a 7 foot by 4 foot bed! Just make the trade!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You only live once. It's just money, you can't take it with you. You'll be happier. If not now, when?
Any questions?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I traded in my 04 26RS for an 06 31RQS last year. Of course, I paid more for it and my payment went up, but they paid the other one off sight unseen.

For me, it doesn't make any difference if I lose money or not, if I get what I want and I can afford it, I go for it. What else is money for? You work hard for your money, you might as well get what you want with it. I'd rather not lose money, but if I end up with something that works better for me and it doesn't put me in the poor house, I do it.

Of course, that's just me. Others may have a diffeent take on the subject.

Do want *you* want. If it makes you happy and makes sense, and you have the money, do it.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to agree with the others, you only live once and you may as well have a good time! My motto is if you want it and can afford it and it doesn't cause any family harships get it!
Your kids will thank you for the memories with their friends!!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> You only live once. It's just money, you can't take it with you. You'll be happier. If not now, when?
> Any questions?


No questions, just a comment









We view the money our family has a little differently. Whether we can afford it or not, why take a significant loss for something bigger or better if what we have is doing the job? IMO that's being a poor steward of our resources. Sure you only live once, but the way we view life, our purpose here is not to do everything we want to do, there's a much bigger picture than that.

Keep what you have and stop going to the dealer!!!!









Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and also, you don't know what is going to happen later in your life, heck, even next year.Enjoy the here and now, later might be too late.







I agree on the memories you can make now with your kids, there is NO dollar value on that!


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

here is a question the u shappe dinnete is it biggger han the reg one i have in my 25rss how many pople does it actualy hold comfortably and does it then in turn make the couch smaller than the one i have or is the couch the same????


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Think you can fit maybe 6 at the u dinette table and the couch should be the same size. Not positive though. I really like my 25RSS but always looking at other models since I got the bigger truck. Like many "impulse" buys, maybe you should wait until next year (season) and see if it's something you still want. I'm in the get what you want camp but can't get over the true dollar cost. If you take a $3,000 hit on trade in that's costing you $750 per trip that you used it. However, Business shool tought me to make decisions not on what was already spent but based on future needs. Personally, you still have to justify the dollars.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The table is the same size, but they turned it so it sits lengthwise in the trailer and has pedestal legs. It looks squarish on the Keystone website floor plans, but it's still the same rectangular shape. It still really only seats four comfortably, but you can squeeze a couple more in at the corners if you have to. The best part is that it makes into a pretty big bed, actually longer than any of the other beds in the Outback, at 7 feet. My kids slept on it last trip and of course, had a blast.

The couch is the same size as the one in the 25RSS, but one major difference is that the furnace lives underneath it. Not sure where the furnace is in the 25RSS. Not very quiet on a cold night for anybody sleeping on that sofa!!



reeladdiction said:


> here is a question the u shappe dinnete is it biggger han the reg one i have in my 25rss how many pople does it actualy hold comfortably and does it then in turn make the couch smaller than the one i have or is the couch the same????


----------

